# 6" ductile iron



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Was that a clay sanitary line you blew through? whats going on with that? abandonded?


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Is that a city main?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it is a city main. The pipe that we went through was the old city main. It blew apart on Christmas Eve. The old pipe was bedded in ash. And it deteriorated the pipe so we abandoned the old and ran a new main next to it. We also added some valves to isolate different sections.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like quality work. Nice work on the thrust block...many people get those wrong.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Looks like quality work. Nice work on the thrust block...many people get those wrong.


What do you mean by get them wrong?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Clean looking install :thumbsup:

I especially like the bent eye bolts...makes restraining much easier than when the boss is too cheap to buy them :whistling2:

What pressure did you have to test to? Arlington TX made me test to 250 psi the other day


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah those bolts are nice. I'm not sure what pressure we are gonna test it at yet. Since the pipe is on our property and its after the meter. The water company lets that up to us as far as the testing goes. We have 4 6" city mains that enter our property at all different areas. Then they all tie together. But we can split them by closing valves in the park.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nice work. I like the piping. 
Never seen a square thrust block tho. Around here we make them narrow in the front and wider in the back with the back corners rounded off a bit. I do like the form for it tho. Great pics. 

You ever seen biz's thrust block ?? Lol


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sweet pics. Here's a few of mine. Not ductile tho


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. Here is a few more. I'll have the final connection on Monday.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Those 22s?? U putting blocks in behind them ??


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Our Public works department has been steering away from thrust blocks for a few years now.

We use mechanical restraints, much more reliable than thrust blocks set in unstable soils, sand or where rain and settling may cause issues.

Star products has a joint restraint calculator>>>http://www.starpipeproducts.com/


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We're gonna rod them together. That is actually a 22.5 and a 11.25 to make the offset. The pipe was running at a weird angle.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

U666A said:


> What do you mean by get them wrong?


I see a lot of thrust blocks where the back won't go to undisturbed earth....it'll be formed as a box or triangle and backfilled all around. You'll never get the soil as good as undisturbed earth unless you do soil stabilization and many places require an engineer sign off for that. Small thing but it's extremely important when dealing with the big pipe.

The plastic is also often forgotten. It keeps the block from sticking to the fitting in case the block ever settles.

Mega lugs and other mechanical restraints, I would never trust. Seen a 6" hydrant get blown about 5' in the air during a hydro test.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In a new install you must take special attention to nut disurb the soil behind the fittings. Then dig out for the block. As you install pipe and fitting. Usalky dig by hand. And pour a wedge shaped block and wrap the fitting with plastic. If done rite. No Crete is on the bolts or mega lugs. We use mega lug mj fittings and block here. Are clay soil is hard as hell. Area look like these pics. Do you use reg all thread to restrain them ??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

......


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

We use mega lug and mj fittings to. We rod all fittings together with 3/4 coated all thread


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea I saw the lugs and Mjs. Just wondering about the rod. Great work man. Been a bit since I did any mj stuff. I enjoy it a lot. Hell I enjoy all of plumbing. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

Nothing like duct lugs and pig ears.. especially when the ditch is a mess (wet clay soil) and you're on your hands and knees rodding the pipe together. We have to poly wrap all of our pipe before it gets set in the ditch as well. 

http://www.northtowncompany.com/polywrap.html


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

TC27 said:


> Nothing like duct lugs and pig ears.. especially when the ditch is a mess (wet clay soil) and you're on your hands and knees rodding the pipe together. We have to poly wrap all of our pipe before it gets set in the ditch as well.
> 
> http://www.northtowncompany.com/polywrap.html


You forgot the freezing cold, wind, and a new apprentice throwing the nuts/rod in the mud filling the threads with mud. Lol


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> You forgot the freezing cold, wind, and a new apprentice throwing the nuts/rod in the mud filling the threads with mud. Lol



That's the worst!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Me too. Working as a plumber in amusement park I get involved in all kinds of fun stuff


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea. Hands wet cold and try to clean out sand on the threads with a rag. U say f it put on nut and can't hand tighten it at all. Wrench the whole way 
I hate it. I yell always leave all the parts on the mega lug box. Keep them clean as long as u can


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Great work. But you already know that. Not every one can do all that nor make it look easy or good !!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks. I never really did ductile until I started working where I'm at now. We have miles and miles of underground utilities on our property. Everything from ductile iron for city water and PVC for our well water and drains to fiber glass pipe for our chilled/ heating water that is piped from our central plant on property. We never run out of work here. And the good news is our park just continues to grow.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Park ?? Where do you work. Sounds cool. Pm me if you want. I started on ductile cuz I started in fire protection before plumbing and now it's all a snap. I read it in hear the smaller the pipe the harder. I thinks that's totally wrong. The big stuff is not near as light or easy and you dont cut a piece of ductile wild and cut again you measure over and over and get it write !!!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a plumber at Hershey park. The sweetest place on earth! We have 10 full time plumbers. Our maintenance department is all separated by trade. Carps,electricians,plumbers,HVAC,painters,ect. I think there is something like 200 full time maintenance employees.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea. Hands wet cold and try to clean out sand on the threads with a rag. U say f it put on nut and can't hand tighten it at all. Wrench the whole way
> I hate it. I yell always leave all the parts on the mega lug box. Keep them clean as long as u can


I've been known to climb out of the ditch and make the dumb arse who threw the nuts and bolts in the mud thread them up :yes:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. I've done that too. While I sit on a bucket and smoke !!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> I'm a plumber at Hershey park. The sweetest place on earth! We have 10 full time plumbers. Our maintenance department is all separated by trade. Carps,electricians,plumbers,HVAC,painters,ect. I think there is something like 200 full time maintenance employees.


Cool. I hope your not a diabetic. If be fat as hell
Did you say that six in had Hershey syrup in it !!


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Here are some more pictures of my water line replacement job.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice work!!

As an apprentice my job was to chase every single thread with the nut before I handed it to the journey man! I hated doing that so I got in the hole and put it together and the journey got to stay clean and chase threads for me, we were both happy!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Well done man. The part where the restraints bolt up. What is that called. U buy it ??


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Are you talking where the rod bolts to the mega lug? We call them 7 bolts or bent eye bolts. They're kinda shaped like a 7


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Well done man. The part where the restraints bolt up. What is that called. U buy it ??


 (dia)Eye rod x length here. Order an eye bolt and its straight, an eye rod is bent at 90°


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Got ya


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok. I guess they're call eye rod bolts. 7 bolts is just a slang term we use. The supply house knows what we mean when we order them.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Really nice looking work. 

It looks like you adopted the interior, is that threaded black iron I am seeing on a potable line above your work?


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

The black iron is on the fire system. The new pipe I ran serves as the domestic water and the fire protection. The first tee is for the domestic tap.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> The black iron is on the fire system. The new pipe I ran serves as the domestic water and the fire protection. The first tee is for the domestic tap.


Where is the fire line's double check valve I see the tyco fire valve but if it fails that would allow stagnant fire line water into the potable line right????


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Where is the fire line's double check valve I see the tyco fire valve but if it fails that would allow stagnant fire line water into the potable line right????


Ya was getting there, no approved backflow protection while connected to piping not suitable for potable use.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

If you look close above the butterfly valve there is a 4" check valve. The sprinkler system is a dry system.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Kleinfelterj said:


> If you look close above the butterfly valve there is a 4" check valve. The sprinkler system is a dry system.


Yes I see the check. But it's not a double check. Dry or not I don't think that single check would pass. Here atleast.


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

I totally agree with you. That wafer check is not an approved back flow preventer. A lot of our buildings are piped that way.


----------

